
Dear Google: Shouldn't You Worry About Your Own Health? - coloneltcb
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/09/google-page-calico/
======
ceph_
>and should be troubling to shareholders — that Google neglects medium-term

Oh, for once, would someone think of the short to mid term shareholder gains!

Is this guy serious?

